# digital-kamera



## kleidermachenleute (7. Dezember 2003)

ich interessiere mich fpr eine medion 5 MP digital-kamera mit hochwertigem sony CCD-Sensor. ist die kamera empfehlenswert?


----------



## Vitalis (7. Dezember 2003)

Kannst Du uns bitte mehr Infos zu der Kamera geben?


----------



## Blumenkind (8. Dezember 2003)

Ist das die neue Aldi Cam?


----------



## kleidermachenleute (8. Dezember 2003)

*Re*

ja, das ist die neue aldi-camera, ist sie zu empfehlen?


----------



## da_Dj (9. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann zu dem Modell leider nichts sagen, aber leider musste ich in der Vergangenheit oft sehen, dass Hardware von Aldi salopp gesagt für 'n  ist ... [sorry für die Ausrcuskweise] Gib lieber ein paar Euro mehr aus und kauf dir was anständiges, dann musst dich net dauern über rausgeschmissenes Geld ärgern. Desweiteren ist ja auch noch die Frage, was willst du damit überhaupt machen? Fotos ist schon klar, aber in welche Richtung? und Müssen die professionell sein oder reichs, wenn du mal eben paar Urlaubsbilder machst.?


----------



## Vitalis (9. Dezember 2003)

Zum Thema:
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Info/News/20/04.htm

Ich stimme DJ zu, kauf Dir lieber die Canon PowerShot A70. Dann hast Du eine um Welten bessere Kamera.


----------



## Tim C. (9. Dezember 2003)

Kann mich persönlich nur zu der letzten (?) Aldi Digicam mit 4 MP äussern. Meine Mutter hat eine und das Farbrauschen ist einfach das letzte. Scharfe Konturen werden ebenfalls nicht vernünftig dargestellt.


----------



## Vitalis (11. Dezember 2003)

Hier der  Test:
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Info/News/20/07.htm


----------

